# A Winter Waltz in Austria



## SeaBreeze (Jan 7, 2017)

Online video of winter in Austria.


----------



## oldman (Jan 8, 2017)

Beautiful scenery. As a free traveler on United Airlines, my wife has always talked about us going to Vienna. United does not fly there, but Austrian Airlines and Lufthansa both do and they, along with United are part of the Star Alliance network, so I would still be able to travel there for free, except for taxes and other add-ons. If we would go, I believe that Christmas time would be the best time to visit.


----------

